# Finally posting.



## bfaye (Dec 27, 2013)

Hello everyone. I have been experiencing DP/DR for about a year now, ever since a panic attack while smoking weed. For the first few months, the feelings did not bother me much, as I figured they would just go away on their own. However, I began having panic attacks during school or normal activities and the DP/DR got significantly worse. I could not leave the house. I considered and am still considering dropping out of my classes, which is a huge deal for me because I'm on a full ride scholarship and maintaining a 4.0. This shit is literally ruining my life. Anyway, I started taking 25mg of Sertraline and increased to 50mg. I've been on it for about three weeks now. I have not had a full-blown panic attack for about two weeks now, which is nice, but the DP/DR is still very present and the visual disturbances are getting worse. I feel as though it's possible for my feelings towards DP/DR to improve, but the disconnect is almost always there and I'm losing hope. 
Thank you to anyone who took the time to read. I've had this for a year and haven't actually reached out and talked to a single person who has it yet.


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

Welcome here! We all have dp/r and try to support each other.

You should read all the recovery stories. There is hope!


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

How often do you miss school? 
I also have trouble attending especially when my classes are 90 minutes long. I use to love going to school, I had good grades, good attendance, and a good gpa but this dp/dr has totally ruined everything for me. It's just so hard to sit in a desk and not let your head wonder. I still have hope.


----------



## bfaye (Dec 27, 2013)

The support on this forum is awesome. I didn't start missing class until later in the semester. Tomorrow is my first day back after winter break, and I'm going to give it a shot. Does it make sense that I feel almost no emotional connection to the things and people that used to matter to me? I'm not sure if that's the DP, the medication, or both. But I have events occuring in my life right now that would normally mean the world to me, and it's like I don't care about them; nothing affects me.


----------



## gygjghbj (Sep 26, 2013)

The school thing must be hard. Anyone with this condition will have trouble with school/work. It's mentally exhausting. As long as you stay away from marijuana while you recover, it will make the process easier.


----------



## bfaye (Dec 27, 2013)

Yes, thank you thank you. I'm not even a pot smoker. That was my first time ever smoking and I feel incredibly lame telling my friends that my life is a mess because of it. It's like I'm being punished. But I guess the only thing any of us can do is keep on keeping on and trying new things, hoping for the best.


----------



## live1light (Oct 1, 2013)

Same here, I only went one day last week. Tomorrow is my first day back officially. 
Goodluck, hope you have a good day, you are not the only one


----------



## bfaye (Dec 27, 2013)

Good luck to you too!


----------

